

How to Get Traction for Your Projects - jaredbrown
https://talentopoly.com/posts/5440-episode_36_-_how_to_get_traction_for_your_projects

======
adambenayoun
@jared - glad to see another good podcast.

I would love to see a transcript of the podcast as I'm not always able to hear
podcasts.

~~~
jaredbrown
Thanks Adam. I started looking into transcription services. The issue is cost
and audio quality so far. The going rate appears to be $1/min. So the avg
Talentopoly episode would weigh in at $80. Plus a lot of the text would most
likely be wrong due to the poor quality of Skype. But I'll keep searching. If
you know of any good services that are free or inexpensive let me know.

~~~
bravura
On Odesk, people are offering $5-10 per hour of audio:

    
    
      https://www.odesk.com/o/jobs/browse/c/administrative-support/sc/transcription/
    

It might be worth trying.

~~~
nmcfarl
As someone who runs a crowdsourced transcription company I can tell you it's
not worth it. If it was we'd be hiring them, and the going rate would be
$7/hour not $60. You'd get better quality with machine transcription - and
that's really not saying much.

~~~
jaredbrown
I'm confused. Is your crowd-sourced transcription service free? Or are you
charging a nominal fee and having the crowd do it for free?

What are some good machine translation sites?

------
SebMortelmans
Awesome site also, bundling high quality posts and articles in this
tech/startup/design industry is really valuable to me

~~~
jaredbrown
Sweet. Glad you like the site. We send out a weekly email that has 20 of the
top posts on the site. A lot of developers are starting to swear by that
newsletter. ;)

------
kennyt
In your synopsis it says "Emalium" instead of "Emailium", just a heads up

~~~
jaredbrown
Thanks for the tip. I just fixed it.

------
dnevogt12
it's great to hear about the marketing side of things. thanks

